# opening/refreshing pages - random 404 page not found messages.



## jjp_nl (Aug 11, 2011)

Ever since I joined this forum I noticed that quite regularly I can't seem to open of refresh pages. It only happens on this forum, and will only last maybe a minute or so, or even less, but sometimes out-of-the-blue I get a 404 page not found error, and then half a minute or so later everything seems to be working fine. Not a big issue perse as the site comes back quick after it happens, but for example when I'm typing a random message and want to preview it, I sometimes lose my message because I end up with the 404 message and have to go back and type it again.

Is this a known 'general' problem? Maybe a temporary server overload or something?

Just curious.

J


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2011)

Undoubtedly there is something with re-freshing of pages here. But no error message so far and it appears not too often. Just I have to click the Re-fresh icon of the net browser again. But it might be caused by the server. I suggest updating the Windows and the net browser. The problem has appeared very often when I was working with Windows98SE+IE6SP1 or Mozilla FireFox 2.0PL. Now I'm using a laptop with Vista+Mozilla ver3.6.18 and the problem happens quite rarely.


----------



## jjp_nl (Aug 11, 2011)

I make sure windows and my browser(s) are all up-to-date.....at all times, been doing that since like forever, to no avail as far as my issues with ww2ac are concerned. All other websites, forums. etc. etc. work like a charm, just this one keeps giving me troubles from time to time. I'm currently using Win 7 Ultimate 64bit + FF.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2011)

I see. The issue has been reported to Admins.


----------

